# Are dogs allergic to mushrooms



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I want to put some left over pot roast gravy on their dinner tonight-and it has mushrooms in it-I did a search and couldn't find anything about dogs being allergic to mushrooms-but I just want to double check. It's not a lot of mushrooms-it came in the gravy. Just wanted to double check with you guys.


----------



## phoebespeople (May 27, 2009)

Mushrooms are on the list of food to NOT feed your to your dog. You should not give your dogs mushrooms, and you should not let your dogs eat mushrooms that they might find growing outside. 
That being said, don't feed your dog gravy either. Don't feed your dog people food at all. Gravy has salt, wheat flour, spices... Dogs don't need gravy. Dogs need chicken, turkey, duck, beef, pork, lamb, rabbit, deer, bison, fish...


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you for answering the mushroom question-as for the people food thing-I feed them TOTW-but they also get carrots and banana's and cheese, they can eat other things besides meat.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

You are right...they can eat other things besides meat. But, I would be leary of feeding the gravy. As someone mentioned earlier, it may contain a lot of salt or spices that might not set well with your dog's digestive system. I think giving dogs whole foods like veggies and fruits, raw meats, cooked meats (without alot of spices/sauces), even rice, eggs, yogurt, etc. is fine for the dogs, as long as they can tolerate it digestively .


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> You are right...they can eat other things besides meat. But, I would be leary of feeding the gravy. As someone mentioned earlier, it may contain a lot of salt or spices that might not set well with your dog's digestive system. I think giving dogs whole foods like veggies and fruits, raw meats, cooked meats (without alot of spices/sauces), even rice, eggs, yogurt, etc. is fine for the dogs, as long as they can tolerate it digestively .


Sounds good-thank you  I haven't ventured into rice, eggs, or yogurt though. Do you do cooked eggs-or just raw?


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Dogs also can't eat onions. They cause a form of anemia in dogs, and I've never heard of a pot roast without onions in it.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Nope, don't put onions in pot roast.


----------

